# I suddenly have a crown etc under my avatar



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

When did that happen then?


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

and it suits you ....very regal :grin2:


----------



## JackieP (Oct 15, 2006)

I do hope mine has pink jewels on?


----------



## JackieP (Oct 15, 2006)

Damn. How very common.


----------



## p-c (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi
Gawdy or what!
Regards
p-c


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Well I was posting up to complain at my lack of crown, even though I'm a subscriber. Then it magically appeared.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

*Someone's in trouble ----*


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

How do you get a crown then?

Oh!! They appear by magic&#55357;&#56841;


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Ian_n_Suzy said:


> Well I was posting up to complain at my lack of crown, even though I'm a subscriber. Then it magically appeared.


We are being coronated individually ....someone over in Canada is watching who posts and when you do he crowns you 0


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

I feel very regal. I don't know why Madge doesn't wear hers more often.:grin2:


----------



## Zepp (May 14, 2009)

Do I get one


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Do I _deserve_ one?????


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

How come I haven't got one?

Andy


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Am I now going to cop from the Civil List.???

Ray.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

*Crowns?*

*Somebody's being patronising - just like those prats on the Election debate tonight!*

*>>>*


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well I have a crown

Not before time>>

I am a princess, well maybe, possibally 

Probabally not:grin2::grin2::smile2:

Aldra:smile2:


----------



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)

Have I got one?


yep just edited to check, bet there was an easy way to check


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Comman as muck

Disappointed 

And there was me

Thinking I was something special 

Actually

I'd prefer wings00
Aldra:smile2:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Don't like it.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> When did that happen then?


Wow Kev, thought Techno had succeeded in making you King.....panic over :wink2:

Terry


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Barry

It just shows you paid

I've paid, we've all paid
The crown of thorns


----------



## pete4x4 (Dec 20, 2006)

Hmm King of what though?


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I demand mine is changed immediately to the following.









EDIT: And less of the Senior while your at it!


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Well I'm confused.

Some people who say they've got a crown, haven't. Others who have got one say they haven't. Some have got empty boxes where the subcription banner should be. I don't have either, well I didn't when I looked, but that might change. I might become one of those people who say they haven't, but actually have.

Anyone else confused now?

Chris

Edit: Oooh! Yes I have


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

It's all part of the master plan from across the 'pond' to keep us all confused.
And it's working. 
This transition over to a new look and functioning site has been one confusing thing after another. OK a few techies have managed to master it but the man on the Clapham Omnibus is still bluddy well confused.

Ray.


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Well I still have'nt got one!:frown2:


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Oh props I have :nerd:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Well looking this morning it looks like another VS shambles, some have them others just have the failed picture icon.

Frankly I think they are very tacky, and why a bleeding crown anyway, it's a subs paid notice not a royal decree, maybe something like this might be better with subscriber or subscribed as the wording, we can also get rid of the bloody Senior legend.










I won't hold my breath though >

.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

It was always a crown on the old site ...I guess Canada was trying their best to stay with the tradition. 

and Kev ...do please try getting out of the other side of the bed 0


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

spykal said:


> It was always a crown on the old site ...I guess Canada was trying their best to stay with the tradition.
> 
> and Kev ...do please try getting out of the other side of the bed 0


It was at least a crown of lesser proportions, and less in you face, hardly noticable.

I got out of the right side of bed as it happens, was in B&Q by 7am, and are you suggesting I just ignore stuff which is crap, where others have made similar comments, are you now my boss


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Just a little crown or a small discrete icon would do. The only useful purpose it serves is to indicate to full members that a new poster has not yet subscribed. This is very useful as it gives us a chance to tell prospective members how useful it would be for them to become full members. You need something purely for that purpose.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> It was at least a crown of lesser proportions, and less in you face, hardly noticable.
> 
> I got out of the right side of bed as it happens, was in B&Q by 7am, and are you suggesting I just ignore stuff which is crap, where others have made similar comments, are you now my boss


Yes it was smaller.

And No Kev I am no way your boss ...and that is an over the top, out of order comment in reply to my post. I don't need it thank you very much.

Why I posted was you often seem to greet every day with a rant, often aimed at VS ...maybe it is just me that notices ...sorry if that is the case.

I will try to avoid saying anything to or about you in the future.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

spykal said:


> Yes it was smaller.
> 
> And No Kev I am no way your boss ...and that is an over the top, out of order comment in reply to my post. I don't need it thank you very much.
> 
> ...


You didn't notice the winks then, it was supposed to be over the top, but quite tongue in cheek, not meant to upset you, and if VS makes a mess why not comment and it's not every day either, I don't do Sundays, so get your facts right


----------



## JackieP (Oct 15, 2006)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> are you suggesting I just ignore stuff which is crap?


You could try it for a bit and see what happens.


----------



## JackieP (Oct 15, 2006)

Im not sure you recognize just how much you moan about VS Kev. Every time I look in here I see a post from you moaning. It's hellish wearing for those of us who just want to pop in, have a laugh, learn something, and pop out again.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

:roll:


----------



## bigtwin (May 24, 2008)

Testing, Testing, 123.


----------



## bigtwin (May 24, 2008)

bigtwin said:


> Testing, Testing, 123.


Curiosity got the better of me!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

JackieP said:


> Im not sure you recognize just how much you moan about VS Kev. Every time I look in here I see a post from you moaning. It's hellish wearing for those of us who just want to pop in, have a laugh, learn something, and pop out again.


Just for the record, I will point out anything I don't like about the new site, they ignore it anyway, but if no one says anything what will happen, nothing, but if you happen to find something you don't like and point it out, I'll try not to shout you down, as I don't think that is my right or a nice thing to do.

Just saying.


----------



## JackieP (Oct 15, 2006)

When you started the thread about moderation I said that a good forum moderates itself. This is one of those occasions. I'm putting my head above the parapet to tell you that some of your posts on here make MHF not the nicest of places to visit. Your friends on here have been dropping gentle hints for weeks and you're not listening. Not trying to censure you Kev, I'm telling you that all this moaning is not showing you in a good light. You're a helpful and kind guy, you've helped me in the past and I know what a good bloke you are but this whining about VS is not doing you any favours. You just said they don't listen anyway so why stress yourself over it? Other have said they have contacted VS over issues and these have been resolved. You report you have been ignored. Why do you think this is?


Thanks for letting me have my say about something I don't like.


----------



## Chrisv (Jun 10, 2007)

I don't seem to have one!




Chris


----------



## Chrisv (Jun 10, 2007)

Woo Hoo!


Is it only on this thread then?




Chris


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

JackieP said:


> When you started the thread about moderation I said that a good forum moderates itself. This is one of those occasions. I'm putting my head above the parapet to tell you that some of your posts on here make MHF not the nicest of places to visit. Your friends on here have been dropping gentle hints for weeks and you're not listening. Not trying to censure you Kev, I'm telling you that all this moaning is not showing you in a good light. You're a helpful and kind guy, you've helped me in the past and I know what a good bloke you are but this whining about VS is not doing you any favours. You just said they don't listen anyway so why stress yourself over it? Other have said they have contacted VS over issues and these have been resolved. You report you have been ignored. Why do you think this is?
> 
> Thanks for letting me have my say about something I don't like.


Don't worry I'm not going to shoot you 

I'm of the opinion that if no one points out the problems as and when they occur then they will never get fixed, the fact that some think it a good site is neither here nor there, it is better in some ways, but if it's so good why do I and others keep finding problem,s with it, why do a the same problems keep popping up, hiding your head in the sand will not make the site function better, possibly pointing things out just might eventually.

It might help if Admin were to go through the posts see the problems that have been mentioned since day one, acknowledged them and gave some sort of statement about what they can and will do about them, until that happens I will continue to point them out, all we seem to get is more of the same IE nothing much.

I'm sorry if some people don't like my complaining, maybe if a few more actually said something they would take notice, but I'm not one to sit quietly and put up with a badly laid out and poorly organised site, especially when the free sites work far better.

At the end of your post you said

"Thanks for letting me have my say about something I don't like."

Perhaps you'll afford me the right to do the same


----------



## talogon (Aug 12, 2009)

Just seeing if I had a crown:grin2:

I have!


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Just for the record, I will point out anything I don't like about the new site, they ignore it anyway, but if no one says anything what will happen, nothing, but if you happen to find something you don't like and point it out, I'll try not to shout you down, as I don't think that is my right or a nice thing to do.
> 
> Just saying.


Kev, I also have been aware of a frequent negative aspect towards the appearance, functionality and VS in general, but please don't take offence and have a rant at me - which I have to say you HAVE done before....

If moaning about something does not achieve anything..... is there really any point in moaning?

You said



Kev_n_Liz said:


> I will point out anything I don't like about the new site, they ignore it anyway


so you have simply given me that thought, but surely you also can see that continual moans are not likely to achieve any changes?

I suspect (but do not know) that VS will consider suggestions made and if they are made by numerous subscribers and if it can be easily taken on board they will do so.....

BUT if it is only one or perhaps two or three people that always point out things, surely they are likely to file such comments under "R"?

where "R" stands for Rubbish and simply means that they will ignore such comments, and possibly even use the "Ignore" button for ALL posts by that individual or small selection.....

I know that my suggestions have NOT been acted upon, or acknowledged, or replied to, but I recognise that that is the possible outcome from too much raising one's head above the parapet.....

The only person that such things will affect is the person making the suggestions and frankly, MHF is not worth increasing your (or my) stress level.

As I have been told before *"take a chill pill"* and just enjoy what we have - the ability to exchange information with other, like-minded people about a subject that interests us all - motorhomes and their operation, NOT forums and their administration.....

Please do not take this as offensive - it is not meant to be, but is simply the result of what I have found for myself.... :surprise: :nerd: :frown2: :serious: :grin2:

Dave


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I shall refrain from making comment.


----------



## siggie (Oct 2, 2010)

In addition to what Dave said...

Can we still post? Yes

Can we still read posts? Yes

Can we still have our questions answered by knowledgeable, helpful, friendly members? generally Yes

Can we still have some banter, be serious, stay in touch with friends? Yes

Do I care if the forum is yellow, blue, green, red? No

Would we like to see some of the old functions back or working properly? Yes

Do we get stressed about things not working exactly as we want? Some Yes, most No


This is a forum for discussion and imparting many years of experience and knowledge, it is about YOU, ME, all of US, the members. A forum is only as good as the posts made by the members of that forum. Start to stray away from the purpose of the forum (i.e. constantly moaning about the technical aspects of it) and lose sight of what we should really be talking about is a sure-fire way of losing members interest and ultimately the members themselves.

Just my tuppence worth...

(oh and by posting I should now get my crown :-D )


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Kev
If you are pissed off with the new site

And it's problems

You say so

You are absolutely within your rights 

And those who disagree are absolutely within theirs. 

Now that makes life interesting. :wink2::wink2:

Love

Sandra>>>


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

Members sometimes find it difficult to know correct protocol when they see something they're not happy with.

I recently asked VS whether they would prefer that we write to MHFAdmin (UK Team), send a PM direct to VS, or simply winge in public.... :grin2:

VS's Jeff replied saying that the best thing to do is to let the @MHFAdmin know, as he works closely with them to resolve issues.

That sounds fair to me, and is what I'll do in future.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Why does an over large crown signify a subscriber??

And if it does

Why does subscriber need to be written under it?.

A £££ would be more appropriate >>>

Aldra>:wink2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

HurricaneSmith said:


> Members sometimes find it difficult to know correct protocol when they see something they're not happy with.
> 
> I recently asked VS whether they would prefer that we write to MHFAdmin (UK Team), send a PM direct to VS, or simply winge in public.... :grin2:
> 
> ...


I'm getting just a little bit tired of being told what to do and how to do it, I have already stated more than once that I have used the proper channels to report issues I find (I must assume other have done also) the response has been nil, with the exception of the lite version where VS Kay is actually doing what VS admin should have been doing all along IE have an open thread where problems can be discussed and solutions tried out and commented upon, not the wall of silence we've had.

I was hoping for a bit of support, but no, you prefer to knock people for speaking out, well fine, carry on with the bullying tactics, I love bullies, but I will not be a victim to them, so if a mention one or two of sites problems is it so hard to swallow, if so then simply don't read those threads, I can't do with political or religious threads, guess what, I don't open them.


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

(Sigh)

If you read my post again you'll see I was saying what I intended to do in future.

You can do whatever you choose Kev.............


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Kev ...... when you are in a hole, stop digging. :kiss:


You are starting to sound like HWBC.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

747 said:


> Kev ...... when you are in a hole, stop digging. :kiss:
> 
> You are starting to sound like HWBC.


Thanks for your support Jim :roll:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

HurricaneSmith said:


> (Sigh)
> 
> If you read my post again you'll see I was saying what I intended to do in future.
> 
> You can do whatever you choose Kev.............


Apologies John, hard to see the wood for the trees right now.


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

It's OK mate. Thanks for your kind reply.

There are some days when I could spit bullets too. It's the way we are all made.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

HurricaneSmith said:


> It's OK mate. Thanks for your kind reply.
> 
> There are some days when I could spit bullets too. It's the way we are all made.


I've had enough of some of these members, nosy and interfering, I'd love to see their reaction if I complained about their posts, which I'd never dream of doing btw, just busy bodies with nothing better to do it seems.

Anyhoo, it's weekend and I don't have time for them.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Thanks for your support Jim :roll:


Whatever you think, that is exactly how it was meant. It should come as no surprise Kev as I have hinted to you in the past. If you had been anybody else, you would have had a much more 'terse' reply.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Seriously.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Maybe we should stop complaining about the site functionality and start worrying about the lack of members, new posts and how we are going to bring back what once was the best and busiest Motorhome forum in the UK.

I don't know what the fuss is about anyway. Works ok for me, certainly better than it was and as others have said, we can post, read stuff and a lot of problems with the old site have now been fixed. 

I posted a serious thread yesterday about a problem with seals on my van (no not the honk honk variety) and only had 3 replies. There was a time it would have ran to 2 pages by now. 

The best thing VS could do right now is make the forum free for a year or so. We desperately need a huge injection of new members asking questions and thus giving us the established members something to chew on and generate the throughput of posts we used to enjoy.


----------



## Jamsieboy (Jan 14, 2011)

Looking for my cap:wink2:

Seems I got it too.


----------



## 4maddogs (May 4, 2010)

Have I been crowned?


Edit.....oh yes!


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

Let's see if I have one too.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

bigtree said:


> Let's see if I have one too.


Hey boy

If not you certainly should have:lover::lover:

Apologies Lil>>
Sandra


----------

